# Ear crop didnt turn out as hoped for... I think?



## leilani (Jul 11, 2010)

Well the vet took the bandages off today and her ears look pretty long. I wanted a short to medium crop. When she gets bigger, will they look smaller on her or will they grow as much as she does?


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

do you have pics? and let them heal a bit... they will look a bit different when they start to air out and take shape.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

If you showed the vet what you wanted when she was grown he most likely took into account the head growth and cropped them a bit longer to alot for the head size so they are not too short when she is full grown


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Like gamer said, her head will grow into them. When I got my boy's ears cropped, the vet showed me the shortest he would go, and then said he preferred to go a bit longer because his head was going to be pretty big. I took his expertise, and am very happy with the outcome. So I'm pretty sure you'll be happy later, but I understand how you feel, wanting them to look good already.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

most dogs will grow into the ear crop but I do have a few that were really long and you just have to live them. Better too long than too short!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I thought Zoe's came out to long but she grew into them and they look perfect!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Better too long than too short!


I gotta disagree here, long live the battle crop! :clap:


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> most dogs will grow into the ear crop but I do have a few that were really long and you just have to live them. Better too long than too short!


really? i would much rather prefer my dogs ears be a little shorter than i hoped for. i'm not really a fan of the "battle crop" but a long crop looks a little silly on these dogs.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

hopefully your after care goes well. Harold did fine with the stitches and the e-collar for a week, but yesterday i took him in to get them taped... and today he goest back for a re-tape. 
he made it almost 6 hrs... them decided to remove the tape from both ears, luckily they are standing pretty well on their own.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

See I cried when I picked up siren and she has a battle crop but I guess it just depends what you like. I like a show crop at a med length but that is JMO. when you tape ears you have to keep taping them and use a collar so they keep them in place or you could get crocked ears especially on a long crop. Good luck my litter gets their ears done tomorrow.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I do have to agree with Performance on this one.. it is better to be a little too long than too short... simply because you cannot add ears but you can remove them. A good vet will offer to recrop the ears if they are not to your satisfaction.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

omg I took one of my dogs in and told them show crop I picked him up and he had little nubs. Guess he got the killer crop is what they said I was so upset. No refund and there was nothing we could do since you cant put them back


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

NesOne said:


> I gotta disagree here, long live the battle crop! :clap:


:clap: Agreed!


j-crash said:


> really? i would much rather prefer my dogs ears be a little shorter than i hoped for. i'm not really a fan of the "battle crop" but a long crop looks a little silly on these dogs.


I don't necessarily think that a long crop looks silly on pit bulls; however, I prefer my dogs to have a short crop. It fits their head size and shape nicely.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> See I cried when I picked up siren and she has a battle crop but I guess it just depends what you like. I like a show crop at a med length but that is JMO. when you tape ears you have to keep taping them and use a collar so they keep them in place or you could get crocked ears especially on a long crop. Good luck my litter gets their ears done tomorrow.


yea... he told me to leave the collar off of him, i'm guessing when they get re-taped the collar will go back on ;D


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I thought Chino would look like a bat when I first brought him home with his newly cropped ears. I was wrong. He grew into them beautifully. I like crops of all sorts, but I guess it depends on the dog and the structure of their head, especially when matured. I am very happy these days with the look of Chino's crop. Give it time, consider this like a permanent haircut and they have PLENTY of time to grow into it.


----------



## leilani (Jul 11, 2010)

i dont have pictures up yet because she still has the bandages on but her ears already stand up perfectly after only 5 days! I'm surprised. The vet said he would have trouble with her ears standing up because they were so floppy and she had a gap on the bottom part of the ear on the inside of the head(i forget the technical term). I will post pictures in 5 days when they take the bandages off completely. I'm hoping you guys are right about her growing into them because its not like the vet will let me crop her ears when that is figured out because she will be too old. cross your fingers!


----------

